# Belkin PF60 and behavior after power loss



## daryn (Oct 24, 2007)

After a power failure, my PF60 forgets that it should be using the DC trigger until I press the "remote" button on the front of the unit. I've had correspondence with Belkin's online support -- which is, ahem, less than helpful -- and they now recommend that I return the unit for a replacement.

I'm concerned that after paying for return shipping, Belkin will ship me a new unit with the same behavior. Would someone with a PF60 let me know if their unit retains the "remote" setting after a power failure? Thanks.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

A power failure resets all the PF60s settings. Out of the box the remote setting is off so when a power failure occurs it is turned off. This is normal, just like the display turning back to maximum brightness after a power failure.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a PF31 and it does the same thing. I have to go and turn the unit back on also. It doesn't remember the last power state or the remote setting. The PF31 also turns off the AV Receiver output when remote (trigger out) happens. I don't know if the labeled outlets make any difference (ie: plug receiver into one that's not powered off by remote). I think you can reprogram them on the PF60 though.


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Oddly enough any power failures that I've ever encountered I've never had to turn on or had any problems with my PF60. Are you saying the power to the unit is not on?


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

My PF60 reverts back to it's standard setting (i.e. maximum brightness on the display and remote trigger not activated). 

Ideally, they would have put a rechargeable battery in them in order to "remember" the settings, but such is life. 

I've gotten used to this and if I see a lot of blue when I enter the room (cause it is crazy bright!), then I press the remote button.


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

hi everyone. I just got the Belkin PF60 in the mail today. I was wondering if I could use the trigger from my receiver to turn on the Belkin?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Guy's just a heads up. Buy.com has these from time to time at very reasonable prices with free shipping. The price changes daily but I got mine for $119 so keep an eye on this site if your looking for one of these.
http://www.buy.com/prod/belkin-pure...onsole-belkin-pureav-pf60-home/207514357.html


----------



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

eurovw89 said:


> hi everyone. I just got the Belkin PF60 in the mail today. I was wondering if I could use the trigger from my receiver to turn on the Belkin?


I just bought a 3.5m mono cable to connect to "control out" on my receiver to the DC in on the power center...to hopefully have the power center turn on when I turn on my receiver....but no such luck. anyone have any ideas.


----------

